# Track Center Distances



## StanleyAmes (Jan 3, 2008)

We are thinking on building a Large Scale module and was wondering if the track center discances wrer generally the same between different module groups.

How do these centerlines compare with the normal Aristo and LGB track centerlines. I ask because we we switches from 1:22.5 to 1:20.3 on our layout, we have to increase the minimum distances to 7 inches to allow two K27s to pass.

Stan


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Most clubs try to base centerlines on worst case, 1:20.3... I think the K27 is one of the good clearance checkers... 

Greg


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

The rule of thumb I got (from Greg and Dirk C) was 9" on center for parallel tracks. Have been playing with a couple of Aristo and Bachmann cars and that seems to work on 10' radius, or larger, curves. Also meets the measurements that Greg sent me for a double cross-over.


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

I determined this with LGB by taking the difference in radii between R1 and R2 - the only two close concentric circles in the LGB line. It's roughly 7.1 inches. 

Since if I want to have adjascent parallel curves in sectional track I'll be stuck to that figure, I take it as my center-to-center spacing. I also use it as the width of my right-of-way - the exterior clearance outside the centerline is therefore 3.5". 

So far this has worked, including clearance for signals - but I don't have any big equipment or 1:20.3 scale. Generally the tighter the curve the smaller the equipment, and that helps.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

These charts I've used for years.

http://www.urbaneagle.com/datrains/index.html


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Stan 

This thread may help as well 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/9/aft/126411/afv/topic/Default.aspx 

Alan


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Stan, will you and your group ever be considering something like a K-36 or K-37 perhaps... 


They just keep getting bigger !! ? ... just asking, they were not mentioned yet?!!! 

Dirk


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

If I remember right the K20somethings have a 6.5" plow One my RR 8" works for Garden Metal models cat walks and to my knowlegde with all the visiting trains none have clipped each other. 20' dia


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Stan my NHGRS modules mainlines are 4" and 11 3/8" on center.


----------

